# Scratch pads and poles and how to make him use them



## Paul36 (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought my last cats one of those expensive scratch poles which ruined my room and they never even once looked at it... Instead they liked to molest my couch.

I thought I could still wait a little with it but my 13yo kitten is already assaulting my pillow so I'll have to make him something else to attack instead. I was thinking of placing 2 plates somewhere in the room against the wall with doormats nailed to them as scratchpads and maybe bring in a small tree trunk serving as scratch pole.

But how will I make him use them?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

What do you mean by "scratch poles"? The best scratching posts are made of sisal fabric and are actually pretty attractive--not sure how they could "ruin" a room . . . ?








http://www.purrfectpost.com









http://www.topcatproducts.com/sisal.htm

You can buy sisal fabric remnants to do it yourself: http://www.sisalrugs.com/SisalRemnants.aspx

But it's VERY important that the post be absolutely stable, very tall, and REALLY stable. Did I mention stable? 

You can get inexpensive cardboard scratch pads that many cats like at PetSmart and such places. I wouldn't rely on them entirely but they are a nice addition.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... 2&lmdn=Cat


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Is the scratch post high enough. My big cat wouldn't touch the 2 foot scratching post I brought in. She preferred the rug or couch till I got a cat tree that had a LONG sisal post. Now she only uses that.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yup -- 2 feet is NOTHING for a cat. Part of the point of scratching is the big STREEEEETCH! and they can't get that unless the post is tall. The ones I listed above range from 31" to 39" inches. My own are 32" and the cats stretch up VERY tall and luxuriate in the stretch. Even my Lincoln, declawed in front by Former Idiot Owner who dumped him at the shelter, uses the post!


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

It's also useful to know that once a cat picks his area to scratch, he probably won't stop even when given an alternative unless you deter him. Cover up the area on the couch that he's been scratching with double-sided tape or tinfoil, and put the pillow that he's been using in storage until he knows the scratching post is a much better alternative.

Also, when playing with him, drag one of his toys onto the post so that he attacks it... It's possible he won't know how good it feels until he really sinks his claws into it 

The reason why everyone's recommending a STABLE scratching post is because if it falls over when he's scratching it, even once, he will refuse to use it.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a support post in my new place that my cat keeps attacking even though I keep chasing him off of it. I'm thinking about wrapping it in a nice thick carpet so Teddy doesn't claw it to shreds so I loose my security deposit.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://www.thesophisticatedcat.com/scratching_posts/bootsie_scratcher.html

I always thought this was a cool looking cat scratching post. 
$35.00 
Maybe it can be my cats Christmas present!
My cats and fosters looove sizle.

Also look thru these! http://www.thesophisticatedcat.com/scratching_posts/index.html


----------



## Paul36 (Nov 14, 2009)

They don't sell any scratch posts over here so I will have to come up with something myself.

Will he like a tree trunk?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any cat scratching post could be order via the internet.


----------



## Paul36 (Nov 14, 2009)

The side of my desk would be an excellent place to place a scratch pad, it's located right between his feeding and sleeping grounds 

The height is only 72cm though... It's high enough for him now with his 13 weeks but will this last when he's fully grown? How high should it be when their fully grown?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

32" minimum.


----------



## Paul36 (Nov 14, 2009)

My climb and scratch solution over to his higher sleeping ground on my closet 

Still going to put some cloth or carpet on the tiles when I can find some good ones.










He loves to scratch the tree bark!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I love it! Great job!


----------

